# Cars in calagry



## grant (aussie) (Jun 16, 2009)

hi all
could anyone please tell me what you need to legally purchase and drive a car in calgary. eg insurance (and i was told BC has some aircare thing). and would anyone know a ruff price on what the extras would cost and who to get them through?
thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

grant (aussie) said:


> hi all
> could anyone please tell me what you need to legally purchase and drive a car in calgary. eg insurance (and i was told BC has some aircare thing). and would anyone know a ruff price on what the extras would cost and who to get them through?
> thanks


You'll need to have a permanent address to register the vehicle and, of course, have arranged insurance. To make sure you get on the correct airfcraft please know that Calgary is in the Province of Alberta and not British Columbia.
Auto insurance in Canada is *VERY* expensive. Bring with you all evidence possible of your hopefully good driving practices in OZ. It may or may not help.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

grant (aussie) said:


> and i was told BC has some aircare thing


Just to let you know that AirCare applies only on the Lower Mainland (around the Vancouver area) and does not exist in the rest of the province of BC.


----------



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

How expensive is ridiculously expensive??
And I seem to remember that (new) cars seemed relatively cheap in comparison to here in Aus... for instance would anybody know the approx. cost of a Toyota Highlander (named Kluger here in Aus)?


----------

